# PTFE based waxes and sealents



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I know we all laugh at claims on the packets of PTFE based sealents, but I was having a chat with my neighbour today. He owns a Ducati 749 Black edition, and a lovely bike it is. He was giving it a was and was doing the wheels. I told him what how I did mine. 

To my suprise he said my approach wouldn't work, so I asked why, he told me that most performance chain lubes are PTFE based. He went on to say that it gets everywhere including the wheels. When it dries it's a real pain to get off so he has to use something really aggressive.

I don't know if there's any truth in this and hope someone can confirm it, but if it is true, then perhaps someone of the claims, although far fetched, could have some truth to them.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't laugh at them, I know my 3M showshine wax leaves a surface easier to clean and the dirt has a harder time adhering to the surface than some other wax products, that said, it wont give the same teflon coating as a new frying pan :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

My thought was that perhaps there might just be something in this when you think of the heat/speed/friction of a chain on a sports bike, yet PTFE is the key ingredient.


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

I think that PTFE is just a fancy name for a type of silicone....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Miguelgomes said:


> I think that PTFE is just a fancy name for a type of silicone....


"PTFE is a thermoplastic polymer, which is a white solid at room temperature, with a density of about 2.2 g/cm3. According to DuPont, its melting point is 327 °C (621 °F), but its properties degrade above 260 °C (500 °F). PTFE gains its properties from the aggregate effect of carbon-fluorine bonds, as do all fluorocarbons.

The coefficient of friction of plastics is usually measured against polished steel.PTFE's coefficient of friction is 0.1 or less, which is the second-lowest of any known solid material (diamond-like carbon being the first). PTFE's resistance to van der Waals forces means that it is the only known surface to which a gecko cannot stick."

I know someone who was using this stuff to replace ball bearings on his mountain bike due to it's slippery properties. I hadn't thought it was robust enough to be used as a lubricant for motorcycle chains.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I was going to say ... it needs some temperature to melt and bond with the metal, but it will be suspended in some kind of carrier which will hold it to the surface.

I've got an old-fashioned bottle of Simoniz Teflon polish which welded itself to my paint and needed proper polish to get it off! I put it aside, but a brainwave led me to blend it 60/40 with a sealant I had in that is very much like Jetseal. It worked a treat - really easy application, staggering beading and really easy to clean up ... furthermore those beads froze really nice:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/swd_2010/DSCF3379.jpg

Yeah, why not ... if it works, it works.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I've always used WD40 to remove chain lube fling from the back wheel and swingarm on my bike, and judging by a few recent thread on this subject, so have a large number of other bike owners. It comes off relatively easily.

Steve O.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Polytetraflurethylene

More commonly known as Pipe Tape For Engineers 

Used widely in many engineering/lubrication applications


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

There are many names like Teflon, Zonyl, Krytox. Does any of these prove that it is a superior product than others?

Even though I couldn't test the durability I applied a Turkish brand Teflon Polish CBS BELCO Teflon Polish ÇBS  , 50/50 on my door. It says polish on it but I don't think it has any cut. It was applied by hand, working in just for 10-15 seconds.










*Is it a miracle of Teflon resins? I mean would every PTFE product fill in this good?*


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice results Kokopelli, Teflon (a product brand by Dupont) and polymers are just fancy words for cetains types of silicones.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. So do PTFE products last a year + as they generally claim?


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I always thought PTFE was "plumbers tape for everything"?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

The PTFE in waxes has nothing to do with the frying pan action, it just there for making them easier to apply.


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

PTFE products will last as any good sealant - perhaps six months depending on the severity of conditions exposed to.

They will just aid in product application, i doubt the surface will be protected with ptfe.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

if anyone understand german language (i don't), here's something about cairbon, which also includes some PTFE i think.
Could someone translate or something 

http://www.topfinish.si/images/90b3b7bffdac9248cc18c7287ce19948_19f8e737f8015d9b8183f95b29423465_razlika.jpg


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's a case of selling by association - because you most associate Teflon with the non-stick action on frying pans, you will think that is what the polish will do for your paintwork. Some manufacturers even state that action to reinforce it in your mind.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

sicko said:


> if anyone understand german language (i don't), here's something about cairbon, which also includes some PTFE i think.
> Could someone translate or something
> 
> http://www.topfinish.si/images/90b3b7bffdac9248cc18c7287ce19948_19f8e737f8015d9b8183f95b29423465_razlika.jpg


What do you want to know mate ?


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> There are many names like Teflon, Zonyl, Krytox. Does any of these prove that it is a superior product than others?
> 
> Even though I couldn't test the durability I applied a Turkish brand Teflon Polish CBS BELCO Teflon Polish ÇBS  , 50/50 on my door. It says polish on it but I don't think it has any cut. It was applied by hand, working in just for 10-15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Good to see that, someone use this product. As I'm very curious about this product, with the guide of your photo, I improved my knowledge. 
So, CBS polish looks like a SRP. Did you know that it has some fillers and did you know the abrassive level of this product?

Thank you


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Ghostrider said:


> What do you want to know mate ?


everything mate 

as i don't speak german i don't really know what's written there, so i would be very very happy if you could translate it to me (and others of course), or just do some run-through and tell what do you think about this product


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm currently in mid test oif a PTFE based sealent. It fills very well and so far has lasted around 4 months and still has a glassy look to it which seems to degrade over time with most sealents.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds good, will be proper write up?
which sealant is it?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

sicko said:


> everything mate
> 
> as i don't speak german i don't really know what's written there, so i would be very very happy if you could translate it to me (and others of course), or just do some run-through and tell what do you think about this product


Ill try my best:
IMHO is more "advertising" than facts.
The upper half is for new cars (NEUWAGEN), the down für used cars (GEBRAUCHTWAGEN)
The first step is always the same: Washing the car with a special shampoo to open the paint pores.
Second step: A special machine produce pressure & heat to spread the ptfe uniform all over the paint.
Last step: a acrylic layer to protect the pfte layer

This is the german manufacturers website:
www.cairbon.com
unfortunately only in german too


----------



## SubaruOutback (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghostrider said:


> Ill try my best:
> IMHO is more "advertising" than facts.
> The upper half is for new cars (NEUWAGEN), the down für used cars (GEBRAUCHTWAGEN)
> The first step is always the same: Washing the car with a special shampoo to open the paint pores.
> ...


So you try the CB33 I guess ?


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

SubaruOutback said:


> So you try the CB33 I guess ?


Not yet mate ! I think its too expensive: 59 Euro for 500 ml !


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

I've tried sv shield, and it supposed to contain PTFE? Tried it on my rims and it keeps them clean a bit longer but other than that, I can't differentiate it with any other LSPs


----------

